
Show HN: A Showcase of OpenType Features - dvkndn
https://otf.show/
======
ktpsns
Absolutely beautiful website about an highly topical thing. The brave new
world of Unicode and OpenType brings features to the remotest parts of the
GUI.

The stunning thing about that is (as with many good design descisions): You
only start missing them when they are not present. For instance, I have the
beautiful Inter font installed on two computers and use it in LibreOffice on
both of them. One computer has older software without ligatures support. The
excel sheets look awful without proportional figures!

~~~
dvkndn
Thank you :D

As a matter of fact, I also discovered many notes regarding software
support/compatible. I think at some time I will put it on for reference. It's
may be a problem as we deliver things digitally more and more now. No more the
safeness of a printed paper.

------
dan-robertson
The historical forms and ligatures seem to just be wrong to me, at least for
the one font which supports them. The long s should only be used when it is
not the final letter in a word, similar to the two variants of sigma in Greek.
Perhaps one is supposed to cleverly turn off the feature for an s in final
position but then that surely means it cannot be included in ligatures.

~~~
theandrewbailey
I had a crash course on ligatures and stylistic alternates when I stumbled
across a handwritten font[0]. It has slightly different glyphs for any second
repeated letter or number, but the initial capital glyphs has these massive
strokes that I think need to be calmed down if used more than twice in a
headline.

[0]
[https://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/reey](https://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/reey)

~~~
dvkndn
Thank you! That's a nice feature. I've just added it:
[https://otf.show/rand](https://otf.show/rand)

Turn out it's called "rand" in the spec, but not many applications support
that (including browser) so they implemented it via "calt"

#todayilearn

